# Indy :)



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He's very adorable. You guys look like you get along wonderfully.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

lovely pictures  i wish Scotland had lovely beaches like that haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow~! Those are simply lovely photos and you two are an outstanding pair. You ride so naturally and your horse is so happy and looks healthy. Thank you for sharing your dream pictures. You could make a calendar out of them!

Are you native speaker of French, Spanish or Basque?


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Wow~! Those are simply lovely photos and you two are an outstanding pair. You ride so naturally and your horse is so happy and looks healthy. Thank you for sharing your dream pictures. You could make a calendar out of them!
> 
> Are you native speaker of French, Spanish or Basque?


I am native speaker of French, I live in Paris  ( sorry for the mistakes ! )

Thank you everybody !


----------



## Kathlene (Feb 12, 2011)

These are the most beautiful pictures! What a wonderful summer you must have had!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

These pictures are absolutely gorgeous! You and your horse look like you get along beautifully :]


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

You two are beautiful together and seem to have an incredible bond.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Amazing! I wish I had a bond like that with my horses. The scenes are perfect and beautiful!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I hope to do that one day with Legacy and Caleigh!


----------



## AmyDarcy (Feb 14, 2011)

Those photos are truely stunning! xx Shows how much of a lovely and trusting bond you have! xxx


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

amazing pictures! i love the rearing one  you two seem to have a great bond, id love to see more pictures


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. The pictures say it all!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

These are amazing!
I want to ride on the beach someday


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

they are just beautiful!
i have always dreamed of riding on the beach and playing around with my horse like that. the pics remind me of a movie lol.


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those pictures gave me goosebumps! They are gorgeous, and your horse is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! Those are great pictures!
LOVE your horse

VB


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

AMAZING love it


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

beaaautiful!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thank!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

You should post more pictures of you two together. It's amazing to see!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are the sweetest photos, what a friendship you two have!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

val 
those pics are wonderfull you and you baby have such a close bond.
U can see how much love you both have for each other in the pics you have posted.
I am hoping me and my foal have such a close bond as our lives move on.
Your very lucky 
xoxoxox to u both


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

those pics are amazing.
I hope to do that one day with Buzz


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope that I will be able to have such a strong bond like you guys have when it comes to Fiona. She's just now accepting the hand that feeds her, and is very skittish of everything.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Sigh, I am very, VERY jealous! I have always wanted to take Jack to the beach! Unfortunately I live in the midwest,lol. Simply gorgeous pics!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What wonderful pictures! The two of you seem to have a relationship that every horse owner should want!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW!! I want to see more!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you very much!!! 

This relation needs patience ! It's just work and patience. It's possible for everybody ! 

PS: a little video waiting more pictures !


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks absolutely pulchritudinous! I've wanted to do that my whole life Looks like you two had a great time I'm so envious!!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer (Feb 19, 2011)

vai said:


> thank you very much!!!
> 
> This relation needs patience ! It's just work and patience. It's possible for everybody !
> 
> PS: a little video waiting more pictures !


What an inspirational video! I agree, patience is so important and I keep having to tell myself that. Sometimes I want it to happen now! Thanks for sharing and keep sharing!


----------



## HorseProduction (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow you have amazing bond with Indy and she is so pretty ! 
This pictures: D R E A M for me.. Im jealous hahah I would love to see more of pictures.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

beautiful photos! I wish I could do that with my horse, but sadly i live in ontario so we dont have any nice beaches like that


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous. Just gorgeous.


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks !


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

ilovesonya said:


> beautiful photos! I wish I could do that with my horse, but sadly i live in ontario so we dont have any nice beaches like that


Don't worry, I have waited a long time ! The beach with a horse is a lot of ridders's dream !


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

wow truly amazing! Hope to see more photos soon.


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful. You two have a great relationship, it must have taken a lot of hard work and patience. I would love to see more pictures.


----------

